# Hilfe Razer Megalodon 7.1 USB Headset gibt kein Ton



## Epfel79 (17. Dezember 2010)

Also ich habe das problem ich habe mir vohin das Razer Megalodon 7.1 USB Headset gekauft so angeschlossen und es gibt aber keinerlei ton von sich 
weis nicht woran es liegen kann da es vom Geräte manger erkannt wird und auch die lichter an der controlleinheit leuchten wie sie leuchten sollten also dem nach keine Usb hub probleme aktuelle treiber Firmware sind auch drauf mein rechner ist ein 
I7 860 (2.8Ghz) 
Board ist ein Asus P7H55-M
4Gb Ram OZC
Evga 470 GTX
Soundsystem Logitech Z5500
Soundkarte Onboard Realtek
Maus Razer Mamba 
Tastatur Logitech G11
so wie gesagt alle treiber aktuell 
und das Headset auch als standartgerät eingestellt
es kommt aber ums verrecken kein ton so hab es eben am notebook probiert da geht es also funktionstüchtig ist es 
würde mich freun wenn jemand eine idee hätte

was mir noch aufgefallen ist was evt hilfreich wäre sobald ich das headset anschliese kann mein Media player keine datein mehr abspielen zieh ichs raus geht wieder alles ganz normal 

um gleich mal ideen vorweg zu nehmen nein das Headset brauch keine treiber 

MFG


----------



## iceman650 (17. Dezember 2010)

Mal geschaut ob es aktiviert ist, und nicht das Z5500?
(Systemsteuerung->Hardware&Sound->Audiogeräte verwalten) - Ist zumindest bei Win7 so.

Mfg, ice

€dit: Sorry, hab überlesen, dass es aktiv ist. -.-


----------



## Epfel79 (17. Dezember 2010)

ja genau ist ausgewählt so was mich aber ganz komisch stimmt ist die sache mit dem das wenn es eingesteckt ist der media player keine musik wieder geben kann sobald der usb stecker raus ist geht es wieder komisch weis keiner ne idee bin am verzweifeln hab jetzt alles durch was ich nach meinem wissen tun könnte durch ich blicks einfach nicht was das für ne ******** ist lol


----------



## LosUltimos (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte das Headset auch mal kurzzeitig zu Testzwecken.
Das Headset verbraucht 500mA von der USB Versorgung.
Da das Mainboard für alle USB Slot nur insgesamt 500mA bereit stellt wird es nicht mit anderen Geräten zusammen funktionieren. (so war es mindestens bei meinen Mainboard)
Abhilfe schaft da ein externer USB Hub mit eigener Stromversorgung.


----------



## Epfel79 (17. Dezember 2010)

Servus und danke mhh da bin ich noch nicht drauf gekommen werd ich mal testen meld mich morgen abend nochmal aber schon mal danke für den tip noch was da du das headset zu test zwecken hattest würde ich gerne wissen was du davon hälst hab hier noch das Roccat Kave welches würdest du mir empfehlen wenn wa schon mal dabei sind


----------



## Paolo666 (22. Februar 2012)

Ähnliches Problem:

Hey Folks!

Ich habe ein Asrock P67 Professional Mainboard, ein Razer 7.1 Megalodon Headset (neu, ebenfalls USB, hat ne eig. Soundkarte, daher "plug&play"), eine Logitech G15 Tastatur, sowie Win7 64Bit.

Nun ist das Problem, dass, wenn ich Tastatur und Headset angeschlossen habe und boote, ich übers Headset den Start ton höre (Es läuft in diesem Moment also), ich aber mein Windows Kennwort nicht eingeben kann, weil die Tastatur nicht geht.
Ich ziehe die Tastatur raus und wieder rein, und sie geht wieder. Das Headset aber nicht.

Genau so im normalen Windows betrieb. Entweder das Headset läuft, oder die Tastatur.

Wenn ich unter "Wiedergabegeräte" das Headset auswähle, ist es korrekt erkannt und betriebsbereit und auch als Standardgerät verzeichnet. Versuche ich aber mit angeschlossener Tastatur "Testen" erscheint "Fehler bei Wiedergabe des Testtons.".
Tastatur raus: Alles läuft.
Ich habe schon diverse Steckplätze durchprobiert, die Mainboard Treiber aktualisiert und sogar ein Bios update gemacht (Vorher hat das Headset nämlich gar nicht gefunzt)

An meinem LapTop läuft alles top.

Jemand ne Idee?


----------

